# Single pin slider and peep sight



## JayP (Dec 13, 2008)

I will be using my hunting rig to shoot field archery but I am brand new to this. I just went out to make sure my arrow has enough clearance when my scope is all the way down but I noticed it's so far down I can't see it through my peep. I have yet to sight my slider in but will need to out to 80 yards. I would assume I keep the same anchor point and kisser button placement as usual but this is something that I never thought about. Any advice?


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm sure you will get lots of input from different people, but I usually set my peep height with the sight set around 40 yards. That way I'm not to bunched up at 20 yards and don't need to stretch to get to 80. If I have to choose between the two though, I would rather be a little bunched up at 20 than stretching for 80. Just my opinion since being a little bunched up doesn't feel as awkward to me as stretching does. Although some people would argue the other way since there are fewer shots over 40 yards than there is under 40.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

JayP said:


> I will be using my hunting rig to shoot field archery but I am brand new to this. I just went out to make sure my arrow has enough clearance when my scope is all the way down but I noticed it's so far down I can't see it through my peep. I have yet to sight my slider in but will need to out to 80 yards. I would assume I keep the same anchor point and kisser button placement as usual but this is something that I never thought about. Any advice?


Starting out with your hunting gear is a very good idea. This will give you a chance to learn the ropes and also be ready for hunting season. Leave everything as is for now, and do not worry about the 80 yard shot. Even if you wind up having to hold high with a 70 yard mark, it's not that big a deal. Only talking about 2 arrows in a field round and only shoot out to 70 yards in a hunter round. Field archery will improve your shooting more than just about anything else you can do with a bow. Be sure and tell them your new to field when you go to shoots and might need help with the rules. Good luck with it and have fun.


----------



## JayP (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks for the great advice and I have read a lot about improving accuracy by shooting at longer distances.


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

You can bring back your sight near the raisor. You will have to replace your pin for all the distance. It's the only way i found.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Shooting a single pin hunting type slider will require you shoot FreeStyle class rather than Bowhunter Class. If you're shooting FS with your hunting bow thats cool, but if you're shooting 12" stab, and want to shoot BH class, you need to get a 5 fixed pin rig.
Check the url below to verify your style.
http://www.nfaa-archery.org/field/styles.cfm


----------



## JayP (Dec 13, 2008)

I am not real concerned about what class I shoot since I am just getting into the sport. I am using this to improve my form and accuracy and plan to shoot for fun.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

JayP said:


> ----- and plan to shoot for fun.


Hey, that's what I said back in 1977, and it's still the best idea around. :thumbs_up


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

I use a single pin slider set-up on my hunting bow with a 26" stabilizer on the field course (I hunt with a 12" stab) and it works like a champ. I was able to shoot high 520's with this set-up. Sometimes I feel that people become too 'equipment dependant' when they go to a scope/micro-adjustable sight/ultra long stiff stabilizer set-up. Not that there is anything wrong with that kind of rig. . .I have a target rig set-up that way as well. 

But I can honestly say that shooting the hunting bow with the slider sight is WAY more fun and when you get it down and knock down a big score it's much more rewarding. You kind of expect to shoot well with the fancy equipment, right? Plus. . .if you get dependant on all that crazy target gear to shoot well, and you are at full draw on a turkey with your hunting gear that you are not used to shooting well, you may very well miss your golden opportunity- or worse yet- wound an animal with a poor shot.

I say take that hunting rig out and shoot the crap out of it. Have fun and get those groups nice and tight. You will have fun and be a better archer for it. Isn't that what it's all about?

:teeth:


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

to sight in a slider for field, or just to obtain maximum yardage, ensure 20 yard mark is as close to the bottom of the scale as possible. When you set your peep on the bow it's recommended that you do at your most common yardage, for field that should be 30 yards or slightly more. Arming requires keeping the peep and sight housing rings lined up while putting the pin on the intended target. You may have to make a tiny adjustmeny at very near and far ranges, but should be barely noticable.


----------

